# Very clever design logo's



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

You never know what your looking at ??

http://www.sliptalk.com/creative-logos/

Martin


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rotorywing said:


> You never know what your looking at ??
> 
> http://www.sliptalk.com/creative-logos/
> 
> Martin


All very clever.

Thanks Martin


----------

